# Tamiya 1/48 Thunderbird 1



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

I built the Tamiya 1/48 F-16 Thunderbirds. I built it with a payload because I think F-16s look naked without any armament. The decals are extensive, and you need a lot of decal set to get them down. As always, all comments are appreciated.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

The Falcon may look naked without armament, but it's completely inaccurate. Why not use operational decals? As it is, it looks like the USAF display as much contempt and distrust of the airshow-viewing public as the Conspiracy Nuts say...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The T-birds planes ARE supposedly combat-ready in an emergency. Just imagine some dire need for them to diverted from an airshow in Italy and rushed to the MidEast. Imagine the enemy's reaction to seeing that big blue Thunderbird emblem coming for them!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> The T-birds planes ARE supposedly combat-ready in an emergency. Just imagine some dire need for them to diverted from an airshow in Italy and rushed to the MidEast. Imagine the enemy's reaction to seeing that big blue Thunderbird emblem coming for them!


Just imagine the Dog Fight...


----------



## hwmccullough (Jul 15, 2010)

Inaccurate or not, you did a great job.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Modern jets are not really my thing but its still some nice work done on that kit.
I really like the use of outdoor lighting used in the pictures too.

Agentsmith


----------

